# List of Of UFC Fighters that have tested positive for PED's



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

A list of UFC fighters who have known to test positive for PED's, and there nationality.

Josh Barnett - American
Sean Sherk - American
Stephan Bonnar - American
Tim Sylvia - American
Chris Leben - American
Chael Sonnen - American
Phil Baroni - American
Kimo Leopoldo - American
Ken Shamrock - American


Hermes França - Brazil
Vitor Belfort - Brazil
Royce Gracie - Brazil
Thiago Alves - Brazil

Well that the only one I can think off for now, I sure there is more so feel free to let me know anyone I missed out.

Edit, it occurred to me when I was making this list there was a pattern, every cheat I can think of is American which I thought was quite interested, so please include the nationality of any fighter you can think of to see it this pattern continues.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Haha that's quite a discussion starter.


----------



## Admz (Sep 15, 2009)

Hermes França - Brazil


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Admz said:


> Hermes França - Brazil


Ahh yes, so a different nationality does have someone, America 6 The rest of the world 1


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Although he wasn't in the UFC at the time, Phil Baroni tested positive (He is now back in the UFC).


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Mirage445 said:


> Although he wasn't in the UFC at the time, Phil Baroni tested positive (He is now back in the UFC).


Yep will accept those answers as well, thanks.


----------



## Admz (Sep 15, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Ahh yes, so a different nationality does have someone, America 6 The rest of the world 1


Sorry to be the combo-breaker :thumb02:

Can't think of anymore right now, some other 'UFC stars' that tested positive after fighting in other orgs would include Ken Shamrock, Royce Gracie, Phil Baroni.. but the list would go on and on if you include them.


----------



## Tenacious Cole (Aug 6, 2010)

Royce Gracie tested positive twice -

After the 90 minute Sakuraba fight, and after losing to Matt Hughes


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Admz said:


> Sorry to be the combo-breaker :thumb02:
> 
> Can't think of anymore right now, some other 'UFC stars' that tested positive after fighting in other orgs would include Ken Shamrock, Royce Gracie, Phil Baroni.. but the list would go on and on if you include them.


yea good point, so will make it so that they needed to test positive ether inside the UFC, or they tested positive outside the UFC and have since gone to the UFC.

Anyone who left the UFC then tested positive and never retuned will be excluded from the list of shame.



Tenacious Cole said:


> Royce Gracie tested positive twice -
> 
> After the 90 minute Sakuraba fight, and after losing to Matt Hughes


can you confirm the UFC occasion with Matt Hughes, since Sakuraba occasion he was outside the UFC and has never returned,


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Vitor Belfort - Brazil


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Thiago Alves tested pos for something...I think it was a diuretic also so did Royce Gracie.....


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

coldcall420 said:


> Thiago Silva tested pos for something...I think it was a diuretic also so did Royce Gracie.....


I am checking all the fighters I am adding to the list on Wiki, can you confirm any Thiago Silva occasion and an occasion of Gracie that happened before he left the UFC, since wiki does not confirm this info, thanks.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

-Kimo Leopoldo (American) twice
-Vitor Belfort (Brazilian)
-Kit Cope (American) 
-Anthony Torres (American)
-Alexandre Nogueira (WEC only) (Brazilian)
-Edwin Dewees (American)

No - I'm not that clever, I just know how to use Google 
This is a list of the fighters that in some way have fought for the UFC or in one case, the WEC. 

Source: CagePotato


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

He means Thiago Alves, who tested positive for diuretics after the Tony DeSouza fight.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

KillerShark1985 said:


> I am checking all the fighters I am adding to the list on Wiki, can you confirm any Thiago Silva occasion and an occasion of Gracie that happened before he left the UFC, since wiki does not confirm this info, thanks.


I can confirm it because I remember it happening, plus Im tight with all them at ATT in Coconut Creek....and I meant Alves....surry!!!!


I have this to offer the thread:

http://www.cagepotato.com/mma-steroid-busts-definitive-timeline


EDIT: Damn caught it before I could fix it...Alves


Cant believe I haven't heard Shamrock's name yet!!!!


----------



## Admz (Sep 15, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> I can confirm it because I remember it happening, plus Im tight with all them at ATT in Coconut Creek....and I meant Alves....surry!!!!
> 
> 
> I have this to offer the thread:
> ...


Haha I knew a site like that existed but I my Google-fu failed me. Alves tested for a diuretic which isn't a PED to be fair, and I mentioned Shamrock on page 1.

Wow that site is loaded, and very up-to-date. :thumbsup:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Admz said:


> Haha I knew a site like that existed but I my Google-fu failed me. Alves tested for a diuretic which isn't a PED to be fair.
> 
> And I mentioned Shammy on page 1.


 
LOL....I started to respond....got yanked from my desk...by the time I posted my post everything I mentioned was brought to the table....


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> -Kimo Leopoldo (American) twice
> -Vitor Belfort (Brazilian)
> -Kit Cope (American)
> -Anthony Torres (American)
> ...


As a source of relativeness I am going to keep the list UFC only and exclude WEC.

In order for a fighter to be included they need to be associated with the UFC in some way during or after there conviction, so if a figher tested positve outside the UFC and has since never returned then they dont count, I am however going to include Royce Gracie because he is a HOF so he does still relate to the UFC, same goes for Ken Shamrock.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

War Canada!


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> War Canada!


your just lucky GSP has never been caught, same goes for Shane Carwin.


----------



## Admz (Sep 15, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> your just lucky GSP has never been caught, same goes for Shane Carwin.


Nooooooo!


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

I wish we could add Bob Sapp to this list. Alas, he was never in the UFC.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

KillerShark1985 said:


> As a source of relativeness I am going to keep the list UFC only and exclude WEC.
> 
> In order for a fighter to be included they need to be associated with the UFC in some way during or after there conviction, so if a figher tested positve outside the UFC and has since never returned then they dont count, I am however going to include Royce Gracie because he is a HOF so he does still relate to the UFC, same goes for Ken Shamrock.


Royce tested positive after his fight with Hughs....that was a UFC card dude....


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Don't think he did, at least I can't find any proof of it. The only time he's tested positive was after the Sakuraba fight in '07.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

KillerShark1985 said:


> your just lucky GSP has never been caught, same goes for Shane Carwin.


Carwin is American... that'll have no effect on me. Though I do enjoy his fights.

GSP will never be caught purely because there's nothing to catch. All natural, baby. We in the Great White North don't need drugs because we have a little thing called discipline and riddum. And the rest of the world can't 'andle it.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Carwin is American... that'll have no effect on me. Though I do enjoy his fights.
> 
> GSP will never be caught purely because there's nothing to catch. All natural, baby. We in the Great White North don't need drugs because we have a little thing called discipline and riddum. And the rest of the world can't 'andle it.


I am Canadian too, and I would keep a low profile if I were you.
After what you just said, someone is gonna come and say something along the lines of "PED...or Vaseline"


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Carwin is American... that'll have no effect on me. Though I do enjoy his fights.
> 
> GSP will never be caught purely because there's nothing to catch. All natural, baby. We in the Great White North don't need drugs because we have a little thing called discipline and riddum. And the rest of the world can't 'andle it.


Its a good job really, if just one Canadian was to get caught, what would that mean it terms of relevance, at a wide guess, 1 person caught and say 50% of your entire base lol

See even with the UK taking the heat with the rest of Europe we can match your 2 fighters.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Ha-ha, I fully anticipate 'vaseline'. But that's not what we're talking about here.



KillerShark1985 said:


> Its a good job really, if just one Canadian was to get caught, what would that mean it terms of relevance, at a wide guess, 1 person caught and say 50% of your entire base lol
> 
> See even with the UK taking the heat with the rest of Europe we can match your 2 fighters.


I can give you that, but here's what it ultimately comes down to. GSP is MMA. Michael Bisping and Dan Hardy are not. Bisping will be lucky if he isn't cut after he loses to Akiyama. What I'm essentially trying to say is... GSP = 1000 mixed martial artists. 

Canada will be okay.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

You're being sarcastic about Bisping getting cut if he loses right? Dan Miller hung around after losing 3 on the trot, Jardine was only cut after losing 4 on the trot and Bisping is a TUF winner. There's no way in hell the UFC will be even remotely consider cutting Bisping if he loses to Akiyama. He wouldn't deserve to get cut either, going 3-3 in 6, and 5-3 in 8 isn't bad going at all considering he's fighting top guys.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I can give you that, but here's what it ultimately comes down to. GSP is MMA. Michael Bisping and Dan Hardy are not. Bisping will be lucky if he isn't cut after he loses to Akiyama. What I'm essentially trying to say is... GSP = 1000 mixed martial artists.
> 
> Canada will be okay.


Is this becoming a Canada VS UK thread?
Because if it is the case, UK has no chance 

But in all seriousness, I see what you are saying...but please don't put Hardy and Bisping in the same sentence.

-Hardy is a fighter with limited ground skills.
-Bisping is just LOL


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Yes, yes. I should clarify that I was being ridiculously sarcastic. Though I will say this. While I actually don't mind old Mike, he'll never be of any real relevance in the UFC's MW division, let alone MMA in general. You Brits have far more relevant and talented fighters making their way up the ranks in other divisions, and here's hoping you realize this.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

suniis said:


> Is this becoming a Canada VS UK thread?
> Because if it is the case, UK has no chance
> 
> But in all seriousness, I see what you are saying...but please don't put Hardy and Bisping in the same sentence.
> ...


Yep its UK vs Canada in battle for the fair play awards, America should just hang its head in shame.

When both counties have a perfect record in the PED results, there is no way to distinguish I guess so you have to find a tie break option, I choose Greasing.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> *Yes, yes. I should clarify that I was being ridiculously sarcastic.* Though I will say this. While I actually don't mind old Mike, he'll never be of any real relevance in the UFC's MW division, let alone MMA in general. You Brits have far more relevant and talented fighters making their way up the ranks in other divisions, and here's hoping you realize this.


Haha, fair play. I presumed as much, but thought I'd reply all the same. 

I dunno, I think Mike gets a hard rap. He might not be wrecking guys, but I think he has the potential to be a top fighter. He has very good, technical kickboxing, is normally pretty elusive, decent TDD, when taken down manages to spring back up quickly and has excellent defensive Jiu Jitsu. I'd love to see him let his hands go a bit more, and throw some power into his shots, as he's shown in his training videos that he has some serious power and technique. If he could get over the worries about his chin, and just throw down he could be a very good fighter. I think he's rightly England's most famous UFC fighter atm. As much as I love Mr Hardy, I'd say Bisping's probably achieved slightly more.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Carwin is American... that'll have no effect on me. Though I do enjoy his fights.
> 
> GSP will never be caught purely because there's nothing to catch. All natural, baby. We in the Great White North don't need drugs because we have a little thing called discipline and riddum. And the rest of the world can't 'andle it.


Yea...the world is i awe of all those great Canadian atheltes over time....:sarcastic12:

Go ahead and name all the UK and Canadian fighters in MMA and I'll name more U.S. fighters using just 1 division.

There are more fighters that make it to the UFC that are American or Brazilian.....that is why they have been the countries caught. When the U.S. has 50 times the fighters of a UK or Canada, they will be caught at a much higher rate.

Good job, Canada's 5 UFC fighters have all been clean...way to go...I guess.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Go ahead and name all the UK and Canadian fighters in MMA and I'll name more U.S. fighters using just 1 division.
> 
> There are more fighters that make it to the UFC that are American or Brazilian.....that is why they have been the countries caught. When the U.S. has 50 times the fighters of a UK or Canada, they will be caught at a much higher rate.
> 
> Good job, Canada's 5 UFC fighters have all been clean...way to go...I guess.


erm excuse me, should you not be doing something else right now like standing in the corner and holding your head down in shame along with every other American, thats right run along now and know your place.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

KillerShark1985 said:


> erm excuse me, should you not be doing something else right now like standing in the corner and holding your head down in shame along with every other American, thats right run along now and know your place.


This post makes no sense.

When an organization has 250 U.S./Brazilian fighters and maybe like 25 Canadian/UK fighters who do you think will end up with more of a chance to have fighters caught for PEDs?

I don't expect you to get it, because you can't seem to grasp logic.

Here are the actual numbers.

America- 207
Brazil- 30
Canada- 17
Japan- 13
England- 9
Australia- 4
France- 4
Armenian- 3
Croatia- 2
Ireland- 2
Russia- 2
Sweden- 2
Belarus- 1
Bulgaria- 1
Cameroon- 1
Cuba- 1
Denmark- 1
Italy- 1
Holland- 1
Poland- 1
South Africa- 1
South Korea- 1


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

lol, good God. Lighten up, Yanks. It's all in good fun


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Go ahead and name all the UK and Canadian fighters in MMA and I'll name more U.S. fighters using just 1 division.
> 
> There are more fighters that make it to the UFC that are American or Brazilian.....that is why they have been the countries caught. When the U.S. has 50 times the fighters of a UK or Canada, they will be caught at a much higher rate.
> 
> Good job, Canada's 5 UFC fighters have all been clean...way to go...I guess.





jonnyg4508 said:


> Here are the actual numbers.
> 
> America- 207
> Brazil- 30
> ...


What he said 
But I think that list is a few years old.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Danm2501 said:


> Haha, fair play. I presumed as much, but thought I'd reply all the same.
> 
> I dunno, I think Mike gets a hard rap. He might not be wrecking guys, but I think he has the potential to be a top fighter. He has very good, technical kickboxing, is normally pretty elusive, decent TDD, when taken down manages to spring back up quickly and has excellent defensive Jiu Jitsu. I'd love to see him let his hands go a bit more, and throw some power into his shots, as he's shown in his training videos that he has some serious power and technique. If he could get over the worries about his chin, and just throw down he could be a very good fighter. I think he's rightly England's most famous UFC fighter atm. As much as I love Mr Hardy, I'd say Bisping's probably achieved slightly more.


I think John Hathaway might just end up outshining them both. I'm pretty excited about that guy.


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I think John Hathaway might just end up outshining them both. I'm pretty excited about that guy.


What he said (phrase of the day lol). 
He seems well rounded and athletic. Also only 23 years old so has time to improve.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> Royce tested positive after his fight with Hughs....that was a UFC card dude....





Danm2501 said:


> Don't think he did, at least I can't find any proof of it. The only time he's tested positive was after the Sakuraba fight in '07.


 
you might be right....



Canadian Psycho said:


> lol, good God. Lighten up, Yanks. It's all in good fun


Is there a moose loose in your hoose??? hay....I know you have no idea what Im talking aboot....:thumbsup: Sorry for the dub post couldn't help it....


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I think John Hathaway might just end up outshining them both. I'm pretty excited about that guy.


Yeah, Hathaway looked awesome against Diego Sanchez. Seems to be one of the few British guys with a genuine grasp of wrestling, and one that's able to use it to win fights. I'm not going to get my hopes up though, as recently whenever I've got my hopes up regarding a British fighter they've lost. Winner got beat, Etim lost in Abu Dhabi, Hardy lost to GSP (though that one was expected), and more recently Pearson lost too. I just hope Bisping, Hardy and Hathaway can get the Brits back to winning ways at 120!


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

Heh, after seeing the first post I was 100% sure topic would be full of usa bashing. There is so much more american fighters that its not fair to compare the pure numbers like that, if anything use a formula of <# of fighters busted for PEDs/Steroids): <# of fighters in UFC from that country> to get more fair numbers. Its like if you compare the amount of fighters who have held sub too long and bitch that Brazil is full of lame sub holding poor sports, but then you need to compare the amount of bjj blackbelts from brazil to other countries. 

Actually while we are on it, lemme poke some fun at brits here then:
Amount of fighers KICKED from ufc for raging after lost fight and trying to punch the opponent:
Paul Daley (UK)
Thats 100% UK unless I forgot someone, pretty rough math!


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

So what % of guys in the MMA use PEDs would you say?

I know a fighter said he would say 50% do. Forget who it was. Dana quickly said he believes that number is much lower. The fighter later apologized after a fight.

I'll throw a guess of 30%.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I say 50% as well!


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

Didn't Royce test positive in Japan against Sakuraba?


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

I'd say easily 50%. this is elite level sports with alot of money at stake, ofcourse people are going to cheat.
I would guess its just bad luck for the guys who get caught. They come up with new tests and then that science is countered by th users with new cycles and masking agents.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Alves has never tested positive for Steroids, he got done for Diuretic's once, which help you to cut weight but they are not Steroids or PEDs.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Surely using a diuretic to cut weight instead of using the traditional methods of hard work, saunas, running etc is a performance enhancer, as it allows Alves to operate with a higher level of conditioning, as he didn't have to put his body through anywhere near as much work to reach his target weight?


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

mmaswe82 said:


> I'd say easily 50%. this is elite level sports with alot of money at stake, ofcourse people are going to cheat.
> I would guess its just bad luck for the guys who get caught. They come up with new tests and then that science is countered by th users with new cycles and masking agents.


You would be wrong, it seems to me that it is an American problem, maybe a few other countries share this problem like Japan, China but its rare if never major sports stars in the major European sports such as Football and Rugby ever test positive, in fact I cant recall the last case where a professional football (soccer) player failed a drugs test, and there sure as hell is no heat on ANY of the major football teams in the world about any of there players testing positive for PED's, and that is a lot of footballers and there are less cases of PED's throughout the entire Football and Rugby world combined over here across the entire continent of Europe, than there is with Americans alone competing the the UFC.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

KillerShark1985 said:


> You would be wrong, it seems to me that it is an American problem, maybe a few other countries share this problem like Japan, China but its rare if never major sports stars in the major European sports such as Football and Rugby ever test positive, in fact I cant recall the last case where a professional football (soccer) player failed a drugs test, and there sure as hell is no heat on ANY of the major football teams in the world about any of there players testing positive for PED's, and that is a lot of footballers and there are less cases of PED's throughout the entire Football and Rugby world combined over here across the entire continent of Europe, than there is with Americans alone competing the the UFC.


Maybe so, but we don't have any idea how much cheating is really going on in other sports. Perhaps the Soccer players etc. Are just way more professional with hiding it. Im no expert, so im not going in to a debate about other sports, and maybe I was clumsy to say "it's an elite sport so alot of ppl will cheat". Never mind that cus i have no idea it's all just speculation from everyone on the board including me.
Same goes for fighters..it's all just guessing, and my guess is that a majority of elite fighters juice.
When it comes to the UFC naturally most of the cheaters are going to be American since most of the fighters are american. Perhaps USA has a problem with this in other sports as well, but i don't believe that it's a typical american problem within the UFC. If there was as many other nationalities in the UFC there would be as many chaters from those countrys IMO.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

mmaswe82 said:


> I'd say easily 50%. this is elite level sports with alot of money at stake, ofcourse people are going to cheat.
> I would guess its just bad luck for the guys who get caught. They come up with new tests and then that science is countered by th users with new cycles and masking agents.


Footie/Soccer is the richest sport in the world. Its also clean as a whistle. Boxing, Golf and Tennis are also very rich individual sports that dont really have a problem. I would suggest you've got your ideas back to front. The more money, the *less* the PED problem.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

CHAEL SONNEN


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Footie/Soccer is the richest sport in the world. Its also clean as a whistle. Boxing, Golf and Tennis are also very rich individual sports that dont really have a problem. I would suggest you've got your ideas back to front. The more money, the *less* the PED problem.


I disagree to some extend.
First of all, I really don't think Soccer is the "richest" sport in the world.

I also believe that at an amateur level, the risk of getting caught is less, so there could be a lot of juicing.
Also, at a professional level, there is a lot at stake, which would discourage, or encourage athletes to cheat.
The line is harder to cross, but there are more incentives to cross it.
IMHO of course.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

suniis said:


> I disagree to some extend.
> First of all, I really don't think Soccer is the "richest" sport in the world.
> 
> I also believe that at an amateur level, the risk of getting caught is less, so there could be a lot of juicing.
> ...


you would be wrong, only an American could not see how huge football is, to put it into perspective I bet Arsenal FC alone are worth more than the entire UFC, and thats just one club not even the richest club in Europe, never mind the value of all the combined teams across Europe.

If referring to the risk of been caught juicing at an amateur level is much lower and then use Football as an example of a sport where the risk is less of been caught, then try again because that the wrong answer, Football is much bigger and run much more professionally than heights above even the UFC greatest of ambitions.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

KillerShark1985 said:


> you would be wrong, only an American could not see how huge football is, to put it into perspective I bet Arsenal FC alone are worth more than the entire UFC, and thats just one club not even the richest club in Europe, never mind the value of all the combined teams across Europe.
> 
> If referring to the risk of been caught juicing at an amateur level is much lower and then use Football as an example of a sport where the risk is less of been caught, then try again because that the wrong answer, Football is much bigger and run much more professionally than heights above even the UFC greatest of ambitions.


I was obviously not comparing soccer to UFC...LOL
Did you really think these are the only 2 sports in the world? Check how much money the NFL, NBA and MLB generate, and then compare it to EPL, Serie A, la Ligua, etc...


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Footie/Soccer is the richest sport in the world. Its also clean as a whistle. Boxing, Golf and Tennis are also very rich individual sports that dont really have a problem. I would suggest you've got your ideas back to front. The more money, the *less* the PED problem.


Well maybe so, but that could be due to less testing, better hiding or perhaps actually due to the sports being clean. But i tend to be cynical about things like these.
Golf isn't really the kind of sport where someone would benefit from peds alot imo. Boxing on th other hand has had some scandals and i think we don't see alot whats going on there becase people are good at hiding it.
tennis and soccer i have no idea about. 
Anyhow my point was that there are alot of sports that has had problems with PEDS before such as baseball etc. So why would MMA be different?
As we have seen, people do get caught now and then and there has been alot of talk about different fighters using.
But like I said in my previous post this is just my guess, and its as good or as bad as anyones.
All im saying is that i would not get suprized if it turns out half the UFC is using.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

suniis said:


> I was obviously not comparing soccer to UFC...LOL
> Did you really think these are the only 2 sports in the world? Check how much money the NFL, NBA and MLB generate, and then compare it to EPL, Serie A, la Ligua, etc...


Football would still win by a mile, all the sports you listed don't get ever near the international coverage that the English Premiership alone gets, The Champions League brings all the major leagues such as Premiership, La Ligua and Serie A together, nothing links NFL to NBA and MLB so they are separate entities but even if you did link all 3 together they would fall well short of the money in the Champions League.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Football would still win by a mile, all the sports you listed don't get ever near the international coverage that the English Premiership alone gets, The Champions League brings all the major leagues such as Premiership, La Ligua and Serie A together, nothing links NFL to NBA and MLB so they are separate entities but even if you did link all 3 together they would fall well short of the money in the Champions League.


That is possible, but I don't think so...

I'll do some googling when I get home and try to find a reliable answer to prove one of us wrong


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> So what % of guys in the MMA use PEDs would you say?


I would be surprised if it was lower than 70% or higher than 85% but who knows.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

suniis said:


> That is possible, but I don't think so...
> 
> I'll do some googling when I get home and try to find a reliable answer to prove one of us wrong


Let me help
http://www.sportingo.com/all-sports/a11587_worlds-top-most-popular-team-sports


> 1. Association Football: Soccer, the world’s most popular game, has the largest fan following on the planet. Its origin is Chinese, where it was discovered by the English and is now the de facto sport in 93 countries - home to two billion people. It has 208 member nations and thus is easily the world’s richest sport. It also has the largest contingent of diehard fans, players and professional leagues in the world’s largest economy, Europe. The English Premier League and the Champions League are the most popular football leagues, with the matches shown live to half a billion people in 202 countries. Manchester United is the richest club in the world with a valuation of $1.87 billion. The FIFA World Cup is the largest and most lucrative sporting event in the world. The 2006 tournament, with 64 matches featuring 32 nations and television coverage in 214 countries, had a cumulative television audience of 26 billion people. The final between defending champions Italy and France was watched by 700 million viewers.


Other references

http://sports.yahoo.com/soccer/news?slug=ro-richestgame052108 - Yahoo Sports refer to Football as "The Riches Sport on the planet"

http://www.blurtit.com/q6365544.html - Some asked "What is the richest sport in the world, everybody answered Football/Soccer

The more you look into it the more you will see that no other sport even comes close.

I am sure if the UFC had the numbers in Millions that Football gets in Billions they would be very happy.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Manchester United alone are valued at $1.8billion, and there are 3 other clubs valued at over $1billion. Football is an incredibly lucrative business, which is why so many billionaires from all over the world are so keen to get involved, buy a club and bring success to them. There's stupid amounts of money floating around the game at the moment. Look at Manchester City, they're paying a guy called Yaya Toure in excess of £200,000 a WEEK. The World Cup is also an incredibly lucrative event, which, obviously, is broadcast all over the world, on thousands of TV stations attracting billions of viewers. Football is big, big business.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

slapshot said:


> I would be surprised if it was lower than 70% or higher than 85% but who knows.


yeah, I wouldn't be surprised to see an official number in the likes of 50%...


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

well least the usa is finally top dog at something :thumb02:


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Let me help
> http://www.sportingo.com/all-sports/a11587_worlds-top-most-popular-team-sports
> 
> 
> ...


I actually quickly looked on the interweb, and preliminary findings all pointed to MLB.
Of course, since these are coming from WikiAnswers and Yahoo Answers and stuff, I figured it wouldn't be reliable...



Danm2501 said:


> Manchester United alone are valued at $1.8billion, and there are 3 other clubs valued at over $1billion. Football is an incredibly lucrative business, which is why so many billionaires from all over the world are so keen to get involved, buy a club and bring success to them. There's stupid amounts of money floating around the game at the moment. Look at Manchester City, they're paying a guy called Yaya Toure in excess of £200,000 a WEEK. The World Cup is also an incredibly lucrative event, which, obviously, is broadcast all over the world, on thousands of TV stations attracting billions of viewers. Football is big, big business.


Right...I was under the impression that given the amount of ads breaks and sponsors and stuff, the American sports were generating more money...


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Just found a list from Forbes documenting the 10 Most Valuable Sports Teams in the World. It comes up with this:

1) Manchester United FC - $1.8billion
2) Dallas Cowboys - $1.65billion
3) Washington Redskins - $1.55billion
4) New York Yankees - $1.5billion
5) New England Patriots - $1.36billion
6) Real Madrid FC - $1.35billion
7) Arsenal FC - $1.2billion
8) New York Giants - $1.18billion
9) New York Jets - $1.17billion
10) Houston Texans - $1.15billion

Looks like NFL might have it wrapped up TBH. The only things Football has in its favour are the Champions League, the World Cup and the fact the leagues are broadcast all over the world by billions of people. As far as value of teams goes though, NFL has it wrapped up.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

Looking a bit deeper, a lot of sources are mentioning Formula 1 and of course, Golf:

Golfonomics: The ball game that became the richest sport on earth (UK news source)
http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...became-the-richest-sport-on-earth-935237.html

All in all, it's hard to be sure...


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Danm2501 said:


> Just found a list from Forbes documenting the 10 Most Valuable Sports Teams in the World. It comes up with this:
> 
> 1) Manchester United FC - $1.8billion
> 2) Dallas Cowboys - $1.65billion
> ...


When looking at individual teams maybe, but football has the numbers, there are so few major NFL teams compared to major football teams, so the money going into NFL is more focused at fewer teams, not as divided as what runs through football clubs, the fact that Chelsea, Barcelona, Man City are not on that list alone means there are many more huge numbers coming in from football, NFL huge values will run dry very quickly.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Very good point. Would just like to mention that Bayern Munich, Liverpool, Milan and Juventus seperate Barca and Chelsea in terms of value. Chelsea's value has actually dipped quite a bit in the last year, from $800m to $646m, pretty surprising I think, strange that they'd drop by over $150m. Those Top 9 clubs have a huge gap over the rest too, they're bringing in ridiculous money. The gap between 1st and 10th (Inter Milan) is an astonishing $1.4billion. Manchester United are stupidly rich.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

I heard once an interesting point, that the Superbowl is the most tuned in event in the United States for a sport....in terms of the number of viewers that night. So that one night out of the yr more people are watching one game....the Superbowl....

Take ANY Sunday you want and run the number of viewers that tune in to watch international football(soccer)...it beats the numbers for the superbowl hands down!!!

I have no clue which players are using PED's or how we got here???


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

American football 16 games a year.

Soccer 38 games a year.


----------



## recon6991 (Nov 21, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> I heard once an interesting point, that the Superbowl is the most tuned in event in the United States for a sport....in terms of the number of viewers that night. So that one night out of the yr more people are watching one game....the Superbowl....
> 
> Take ANY Sunday you want and run the number of viewers that tune in to watch international football(soccer)...it beats the numbers for the superbowl hands down!!!
> 
> I have no clue which players are using PED's or how we got here???


Lol yea I read page 1 and skipped to last page and now I dunno whats going going.

To the poster who said football has the numbers in terms of big name teams. What does that matter if the [American] football teams are still making more money? Im basing this of the chart of the top 10 teams someone posted.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Top paid athletes according to Forbes:

1. Tiger Woods - $105 million

2. Floyd Mayweather Jr. - $65 million

3. Michael Jordan - $55 million *?*

4. Kobe Bryant - $48 million

5. Phil Mickelson - $46 million

6. David Beckham - $44 million

7. Roger Federer - $43 million

8. Lebron James - $43 million

9. Manny Pacquiao - $42 million 

10. Alex Rodriguez - $36 million


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

KillerShark1985 said:


> A list of UFC fighters who have known to test positive for PED's, and there nationality.
> 
> Josh Barnett - American
> Sean Sherk - American
> ...


Shane Carwin-American. However, you need to remember that most fighters in the UFC are American or Brazilian.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> Just found a list from Forbes documenting the 10 Most Valuable Sports Teams in the World. It comes up with this:
> 
> 1) Manchester United FC - $1.8billion
> 2) Dallas Cowboys - $1.65billion
> ...


Why are the Houston Texans so rich? 

weren't they only founded a few years ago??



MrObjective said:


> Top paid athletes according to Forbes:
> 
> 1. Tiger Woods - $105 million
> 
> ...


Michael Jorden??


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

KillerShark1985 said:


> A list of UFC fighters who have known to test positive for PED's, and there nationality.
> 
> Josh Barnett - American
> Sean Sherk - American
> ...


Guys, the testing for PEDs in MMA is very easily beaten. 

For every figher that gets caught, there are a hell of alot more who use without getting caught. Alot of fans would be shocked if they knew how prevalent they were in MMA, especially in the heavier weight divisions -- like it or not, it's part of the game.


----------



## Can.Opener (Apr 8, 2009)

The real list of fighters taking PEDs would be huge and not that shocking.

Whether it's professional sports or the Olympics, the majority of your favourite athletes have or are actively using drugs to enhance performance.

Welcome to 50 years ago.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Nick Diaz?


----------



## TheOldAssassin (Sep 17, 2010)

MrObjective said:


> American football 16 games a year.



But not for much longer!

And note the *absence* of one name from any such list:

Kevin Randleman.


----------



## recon6991 (Nov 21, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> Why are the Houston Texans so rich?
> 
> weren't they only founded a few years ago??
> 
> ...


I dont know why he is still on that list, but when Jordan was in the NBA he was 30 million a year contract guy. Up until A-Rod I think he was the highest paid [contract] athlete (not Tiger Woods).

http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m1355/is_n11_v90/ai_18514149/

And I believe one of the reasons for the Texans being so big is because American football is way more important than most other things in the US, but in the south and Texas specifically it is a religion.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

KillerShark1985 said:


> A list of UFC fighters who have known to test positive for PED's, and there nationality.
> 
> Josh Barnett - American
> Sean Sherk - American
> ...


For every fighter that gets caught, there are a bunch who use but beat the tests. Ian Freeman, Ross Pearson, and James Thompson didn't get that overly stocky muscular look from just protein shakes, mate!


----------



## recon6991 (Nov 21, 2007)

mastodon2222 said:


> For every fighter that gets caught, there are a bunch who use but beat the tests. Ian Freeman, Ross Pearson, and James Thompson didn't get that overly stocky muscular look from just protein shakes, mate!


That is an absolutely ridiculous claim to make. There are plenty of people who get buff with no steroid usage. I'm assuming you don't have personal knowledge of them using, if thats right then you and I both know the same about their supplements- nothing. I'm with you in that that I think there are loads of fighters who get away with it. I just dont like the speculation on who uses.


----------

